# New Orleans Scottish Rite Temple Sold



## My Freemasonry (Jan 15, 2015)

​
Another one gone. From the New Orleans Times Picayune today:

_The historic 162-year-old Scottish Rite Temple downtown sold to a local developer for $3.25 million last month, ending the Freemason's 110 years of ownership._
_The Greek revival style building one block from Lafayette Square at 619 Carondelet St. was built in 1853 as a First United Methodist Church. The New Orleans Scottish Rite group bought the property in 1905 and has owned it ever since._
_The sale was completed Dec. 26 and recorded in Orleans Parish records this week._
_The New Orleans Scottish Rite of Freemasonry couldn't immediately be reached for comment Wednesday. The seller was listed as New Orleans Scottish Rite Foundation Inc. Corporate Realty brokered the deal._
_The buyer is listed as CDB Carondelet LLC represented by local developer Craig Boes, who couldn't immediatley be reached for comment.  _
_The 18,200-square-foot temple houses a first-floor full service kitchen and space for 100 diners, according to a property listing. A second-floor auditorium has seating for more than 360 people under a 30-foot ceiling._
_The sale also includes an annex built in the late 1970s, which served as administrative offices._

Continue reading...


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 15, 2015)

It provides me some solace that in this case it was not originally a Masonuc structure.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 15, 2015)

Very sad to see it go though. I did have the chance to visit it once though.


----------

